# New memory card: 128 GIGS



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Lexar's world-first 128GB Class 10 SDXC memory card*





> Lexar has announced an industry-first 128GB, Class 10 Professional Secure Digital Extended Capacity (SDXC) card. Aimed at professional photographers and videographers shooting in 1080p, the cards are rated at 133x, which translates to a minimum guaranteed transfer speed of 20MB per second.


(GizMag)


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

holy prancing pixels batman!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

On the other hand, better not lose it, or have it fritz out on ya. Lot of images to go splitski in one go.

Cool and all, but is this worth celebrating, really? Time marches on. A few years ago 4 Gb was da bomb. Ten years from now - who knows? Right now, if you want that kind of storage, be prepared to shell out. That too is an old song.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Hmmm, aimed at the pro market?

Most will not put all their eggs into one basket...even the video guys. The stills shooters who have a once in a life time event to capture (like a wedding) will definitely not.

Most use multiple smaller cards (8GB-16GB) and even cameras which use dual card mirroring to capture these events. If I had a dual slot camera, then I might consider (risk) using this card, but only in a pair.

Cards can get corrupted, they can fail, they get accidentally formated, they get lost or stolen. Better to lose a small portion of an event than the whole thing. Changing a card isn't that big a deal.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

A pro would never use this.. I take a pile of small cards to gigs with me.. If I shoot it all on one card, and something happens to it.. In screwed..


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Every pro wedding photographer I have met uses two cameras and sometimes an assistant on the "money" shots. 

Bottom line is that some types of photography have no safety net and weddings fall into this category. Seems to me if the old Hassy users could get by with 12 or 24 exposure films, then swapping out SD cards a few times during an event is not that impractical.

More practical application may prove to be HD video cams.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I just purchased a Nikon D7000 DSLR. It has two SD slots which can be set up in different ways. One option is to have one card backup the other card. I'll be using this for vacations and other important events.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Max said:


> On the other hand, better not lose it, or have it fritz out on ya. Lot of images to go splitski in one go.
> 
> Cool and all, but is this worth celebrating, really? Time marches on. A few years ago 4 Gb was da bomb. Ten years from now - who knows? Right now, if you want that kind of storage, be prepared to shell out. That too is an old song.


no kidding max. I lost a 16GB card while hunting (used it in my headcam) and was NOT happy about it. Even more unhappy b/c I went to the wrong spot via my GPS and it was only 2 days later and 3.5 hour drive away, I realized I knew exactly where that card probably is.

I lost some 1080P HD footage of me walking through, underneath and around a long section of bush that was hit by a tornado.

The only thing that is a positive (i guess), is that the damage will still be there next year...and the years after 

So, ya...128GB card....I won't be buying one.

I guess the only real positive is that maybe the smaller cards will decrease in price even more.


----------

